# Help ID Peruvian centipede



## HubbleBubble (Oct 3, 2013)

I was told that it is from Peru, and it is about 25cm long, please healp me to id these pede

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (Oct 3, 2013)

i have the  same one looks like scolopendra galaponensis(spelling) orange form,back then it was called scolopendra gigantea robusta.it's a beauty!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 4, 2013)

That is really stunning and very near red.  Is that uncharacteristic of the orange form?


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 4, 2013)

Post pictures of the terminal legs, otherwise you're not going to get a proper ID.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 4, 2013)

mine is a tad lighter,but in the past when  they were always avail.(1990 s) they would either be  dark or lighter, back then i had both. could be local? for the different shades....don't know.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 4, 2013)

It could be a large form of Sc. alternans, I don't see a ring furrow on that one.  I was sent a pic of what looked like one of these recently but the seller said it was alternans and also said it was 25cm.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 4, 2013)

Cool. Love the red.


----------



## GTX460 (Oct 5, 2013)

i think Scolopendra alternans, maybe, they from german dealer.

---------- Post added 10-05-2013 at 06:47 PM ----------

http://www.whatsthatbug.com/2013/02/18/caribbean-centipede-from-dominican-republic/


check this.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 5, 2013)

If they're from a German dealer I'm guessing it was the Polyped guy.

And in that case, it's most likely a S. alternans.
I've seen them for sale, it's not S. galapagoensis and it's not S. gigantea either.

May I ask how much you paid for it?


----------



## beetleman (Oct 5, 2013)

yeah, by closer looking at it,it does look like alternans,maybe barbados, ahhh my eyes.........gotta get glasses


----------



## HubbleBubble (Oct 6, 2013)

I did not buy it yet, Russian supplier told me that 3 pedes like this were bought and imported from Germany, and  he wrote that it is gigantea(at least it costs like gigantea), but I am not sure


----------



## Lurchenstien (Oct 6, 2013)

It's looking like this, which is labelled as a gigantea, and doesn't have the same price tag that my alternans had.

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/popup_image.php?pID=2862


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 6, 2013)

Ask your Russian supplier from who he's getting them.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 6, 2013)

It's not gigantea if it doesn't have a ring furrow.  But imo there seems to be taxonomic issues with centipedes and a relatively few people studying these so taxonomic revision some time in the future might show these not to be alternans either.  I think those big ones on the islands and larger land masses between Florida and north S. amer with no ring furrow are currently IDd as alternans right now though.


----------



## HubbleBubble (Oct 6, 2013)

I have 1 more pic of these pede

Even if it is not a real S. Gigantea, it is huge and cool and I think I will buy one


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree, it's a good looking pede.
I wouldn't buy it for the same price as a S. gigantea though.

How much do they cost?


----------



## HubbleBubble (Oct 6, 2013)

The price is similar to the UK supplier http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=2862


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 6, 2013)

It is cool looking, there is an old vid somewhere of some guy messing around with one of these in the wild, something like a discovery channel clip but I can't find the vid.  That's a lot of $, if I had $ to burn I guess I'd do it with hopes of getting a female, then hoping to get plings later.  But since it's already big like that and just planned to have one, I don't know, they could be kind of old you know, and maybe last a year or so.  Hey but that's just me, maybe you could preserve it later if it dies soon.


----------



## GTX460 (Oct 8, 2013)

i think that clip is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAE0bicWLCA. Man vs Wild 

that Scolopendra is from Dominican Republic. also Called Hispaniola


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 8, 2013)

300 bucks is pretty expensive for a 'pede that hasn't been properly identified.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 8, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> 300 bucks is pretty expensive for a 'pede that hasn't been properly identified.


It is  £300.00. That is 482.43 US Dollars. : )


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 9, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> It is  £300.00. That is 482.43 US Dollars. : )


Please, you're hurting my bank.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 9, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> Please, you're hurting my bank.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

